# Bodybuilder Jay Cutler Has a Net Worth of $30 Million



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2011)

*Bodybuilder Jay Cutler Has a Net Worth of $30 Million*
source








Is bodybuilding a lucrative job? It can be. Jay Cutler is worth $30 Million. Some might say it???s not worth it if you have to turn yourself into a freakish man mass like Cutler has done. But in today???s world of excessive muscle mass that is what it takes to win the big contests, and that is just what he has done ??? he won the Mr. Olympia four times. He was runner-up this year and don???t count him out yet, he is 38 but still competing. He trains at Gold???s Gym and endorses MuscleTech products. You???ll be seeing him on muscle magazines on the store racks, bulging out of his brown red skin, and worth millions.


----------



## mike3g2000 (Dec 26, 2011)

holy crap, i don't think anybody else is even remotely close to that. he's not with muscletech anymore though.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 26, 2011)

his head and face look funny


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2011)

it sounds a bit high to me, but he may be very smart with money.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

Never knew they made that much...with all the stuff he's putting in his body to get to where he got he better get something out of it.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Dec 26, 2011)

He's not with muscle tech anymore? Who is he with now?


----------



## oufinny (Dec 26, 2011)

Who picked him up if not MT?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 26, 2011)

according to his website no MT it appears that MD is his main sponsor: sponsors


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> it sounds a bit high to me, but he may be very smart with money.


 he is, Jay is a very smart businessman. I met Jay back before he turned Pro and he was the same back then. He takes the time to answer every single email because he knows 1 day that that person may be a customer of his


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

So the question is why the hell am I still roofing


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 26, 2011)

Boomer182 said:


> So the question is why the hell am I still roofing


 genetics


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 26, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> genetics



He also lacks the good looks.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> He also lacks the good looks.



Jays a stud


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 26, 2011)

Im pretty sure he deals in real estate arouund vegas. Probably makes a few bucks at that.


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 26, 2011)

Its all about what you do with the money you make, like any professional sport you can only be on top for so long. That is why so many NFL players are broke when they retire.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 26, 2011)

The majority of his net worth is in real estate. He has made some very sound business decisions in his career. Also, his draw for guest posings and his rapport with his fans has made him quite a bit of money.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 26, 2011)

wonder how big i could get with $30 FUCKING MILLION!


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 26, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> wonder how big i could get with $30 FUCKING MILLION!



Pretty fucken big lol!!


----------



## dgp (Dec 26, 2011)

I would think it to be more.  This is a multibillion dollar industry after all


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> it sounds a bit high to me, but *he may be very smart with money. *



He has some toys, but I don't believe he's too crazy with his money. Remember this book?






*Amazon.com: CEO Muscle (9780974457208): Jay Cutler: Books*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Who picked him up if not MT?



There was a rumor bouncing around that he might be kicking off _his own_ supplement brand.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> he is, Jay is a very smart businessman. I met Jay back before he turned Pro and he was the same back then. *He takes the time to answer every single email because he knows 1 day that that person may be a customer of his*



That impressed me, too. Iirc, he mentioned that in at least one of his DVDs.

Jay's been competing _and winning_ *forever.* He has a gajillion freaking sponsors. And he's smart. Wouldn't be surprised if he's worth that much -- not liquid but on paper.

*Jay Cutler's Competitive Record*

1993

Teen Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st

1996

Nationals - NPC, HeavyWeight, 1st

1998

Night of Champions - IFBB, 12th

1999

Arnold Classic - IFBB, 4th
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, 3rd
Olympia - IFBB, 15th

2000

Grand Prix England - IFBB, 2nd
Night of Champions - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 8th
World Pro Championships - IFBB, 2nd

2001

Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

2002

Arnold Classic - IFBB, Winner 

2003

Arnold Classic - IFBB, Winner 
Grand Prix England - IFBB, Winner 
Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, Winner 
Grand Prix Russia - IFBB, 2nd
Ironman Pro Invitational - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
San Francisco Pro Invitational - IFBB, Winner 
Show of Strength Pro Championships - IFBB, 2nd

2004

Arnold Classic - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

2005

Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

2006

Grand Prix Austria - IFBB, Winner 
Grand Prix Holland - IFBB, Winner 
Grand Prix Romania - IFBB, Winner 
Olympia - IFBB, Winner 

2007

Olympia - IFBB, Winner 

2008

Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

2009

Olympia - IFBB, Winner 

2010

Olympia - IFBB, Winner 

2011

Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
Sheru Classic India - IFBB, 2nd

*Magazine Covers OUTTHEWAZOO!*






*1996 May	Vol 57, Num 5	Muscle and Fitness*
1996 August	Num 170	Muscle Mag International
1997 February	Vol 58, Num 2	Muscle and Fitness
1997 March	Vol 58, Num 3	Muscle and Fitness
1997 December	Num 3	Peak Training Journal
2000 June	Vol 18, Num 4	Flex
2000 July	Num 109	Pump
2000 November	Vol 18, Num 9	Flex
2002 February	Vol 39, Num 2	Muscular Development
2002 March	Vol 61, Num 3	IronMan
2002 March	Vol 39, Num 3	Muscular Development
2002 May	Vol 20, Num 3	Flex
2002 July	Num 241	Muscle Mag International
2002 November	Vol 61, Num 11	IronMan
2003 February	Num 248	Muscle Mag International
2003 May	Vol 21, Num 3	Flex
2003 May	Vol 17, Num 3	NPC News
2003 June	Vol 40, Num 6	Muscular Development
2003 November	Vol 21, Num 9	Flex
2003 November	Vol 40, Num 11	Muscular Development
2003 December	Vol 64, Num 12	Muscle and Fitness






*2004 May	Vol 22, Num 3	Flex*
2005 April	Vol 66, Num 4	Muscle and Fitness
2005 May	Vol 64, Num 5	IronMan
2005 August	Vol 23, Num 6	Flex
2005 December	Vol 64, Num 12	IronMan
2006 February	Num 284	Muscle Mag International
2006 August	Num 291	Muscle Mag International
2006 September	Vol 24, Num 7	Flex
2006 November	Vol 24, Num 10	Flex
2007 January	Num 296	Muscle Mag International
2007 January	Vol 68, Num 1	Muscle and Fitness
2007 January	Vol 44, Num 1	Muscular Development
2007 April	Vol 66, Num 4	IronMan
2007 October	Vol 25, Num 8	Flex
2007 December	Vol 25, Num 10	Flex
2008 February	Num 309	Muscle Mag International
2008 July	Vol 69, Num 7	Muscle and Fitness
2008 September	Vol 26, Num 7	Flex
2008 November	Vol 45, Num 11	Muscular Development
2009 January	Vol 47, Num 1	Muscular Development
2009 April	Vol 47, Num 4	Muscular Development
2009 May	Vol 47, Num 5	Muscular Development
2009 October	Vol 27, Num 8	Flex
2010 January	Vol 27, Num 11	Flex






*2010 January	Vol 13, Num 1	Planet Muscle*
2010 March	Vol 28, Num 1	Flex

*Sponsors:* *sponsors*


----------



## Curt James (Dec 26, 2011)

And Kerry should definitely think twice before considering divorce.

*Craig Titus*  and Jay both appeared in that one video. 






YouTube Video










i KEED! _i KEED!_


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 27, 2011)

Olympia seems to be Jay's toughest competition.


----------



## kfiggy (Dec 27, 2011)

I should up my doses, DAMN!


----------

